# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > COLLEGIATE & PROFESSIONAL SPORTS >  Go Diego Maradona

## AnabolicRick

crack head....

----------


## BigBoi83

be nice the poor guy is dying in the hospital and is the greatest soccer player to ever live

----------


## dirtybrit55

got pele?

----------


## AnabolicRick

ya diego almost died in the hos. a month ago.

----------


## nickrizz

he is a great player but im not sure if he is as good as pele.

----------


## chicamahomico

Diego was awesome in his prime, it's sad he let himself go. Sucks to make some great achivements in you life and largely be remembered as a fat cokehead.

----------


## SonGoku

I think Maradonna was a way better player than Pele. Has was in his good mind to be pissed about sharing the player of the century title with Pele. Pele is just FIFA's little ho. Also Alfredo Di Stefano was a great player as well. He played for Real Madrid during the 50's.

----------


## slitsoul13

pele is the king, bow down

----------


## slitsoul13

long live the king

----------


## Steven7

Don't get me wrong, I have all the respect in the world for Pele. But maradona could do sh!t with a ball that no-one ever could. 
He captained the Argentinian World youth cup team to victory in 78. Was voted South American Player Of The Year in 1979 and 1980. 
In 82 he joined Spanish giants Barcelona for a world record fee, In his first season for "Barca" he helped them win the league, leaguecup and the Super Cup. Two years later, another world record fee took him to success-starved Napoli, and in 1987 they won a league and cup double. A year earlier he had captained Argentina to a second World Cup triumph. It was a World Cup that forever will be synonymous with Maradona. He scored 5 goals in that tournament, including two against England. Both are among the most controversal in World Cup history. The first was the infamous "Hand of God" and the second probably the greatest goal ever scored in a World Cup game, as he ran from his own half showing magic displays and leaving seven English players for dead. 
When you look at the Argentina team that won the world cup in 86, There's no-one else worth their weight. Never has there been an individual to make such an impact in a football tournament. He almost single handedly won that world cup.
Success continued with Napoli as he steered them to a leaguetitle and in 1989 even a triumph in the UEFA cup. For Napoli fans, 2 years earlier this wasn't in their wildest dreams.

In a football sense, the man is as close to perfect as we'll ever see. 

The sayin goes, " there's no such thing as a 1 man team".........
I'm betting the person that said this had never seen Diego Maradona.

----------


## Prime

Cheating bastard! Hand of god, more like hand of a fat drugged out git. But the dude was good once  :Big Grin:

----------


## RoNNy THe BuLL

Why is this in the Hockey forum?

----------


## Grant

Exactly! It is about time they had a hockey forum in here though.

----------


## 2timer

Pele this pele that! diego is way better then pele! if not for his partying he is right upthere as the most dominating athletes of each sports. 
put it in basketball terms jordan is maradona and pele is bird or majic or abdul jabber .

----------


## Rictor33

cocaine is one hell of a drug.....

----------


## AustrianOAK14

poor guy

----------

